
This One Netflix Integration Needs to Happen - newdevnews
https://medium.com/@theomiller/this-one-netflix-integration-needs-to-happen-5d24645670a
======
kyleg433
That would be a killer integration. Never going to happen though

------
nickhanley22
I want this. Why can't it happen?

